# Tires for F250?



## snowleopard (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi folks, 

Bought a 1990 F250 flatbed 2WD for hauling water and firewood.  Took it by my friendly tire-dealer to ask if the tires would take the loads I plan to carry with it, and was told no, these are P-tires--passenger-rated, that I need 10-ply tires. 

What do you run for tires on your F250's, or would you run if you had one? 

Thanks


----------



## TMonter (Jun 9, 2011)

I have some 10-Ply rated Toyo Light Truck tires on my F250 4X4. They are right you need to get a truck tire that is rated for loads. Your best bet is some used tires from a independent tire shop or from Craigslist. You should be able to pick up something with 40-60% tread for a few hundred bucks.


----------



## snowleopard (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, TM.  That was who I talked to, a shop I've been going to for years.  I forgot to ask for the numbers to look for.  I know they're 16" rims.   They quoted me a price of $800 new, $400 used--a little rich for my blood.  The truck and water tanks are going to have to haul a lot already to pay off what I've got invested in them, so I'm choking a bit on those numbers, esp. for a truck that's old enough to vote.  

My son is disgusted with it--cannot believe that I bought a 2WD, but that's the way it is right now.  I'd like not to have to buy another set of tires and rims for this vehicle, so am also looking for advice on a tire I can run year round without too much ditch time. 

I've already pitched a bunch of junk from the garage on the bed; when the propane bottle goes empty, I can take care of a refill easily.   Happy to have a functioning truck--just need to help it to pay for itself.


----------



## pen (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a 96 f-150 long bed, supercab, 2wd.  It has the limited slip rear and it goes surprisingly well in the winter w/ some weight in the back (5x 70lb sand bags over the wheels).  I also have a set of tire chains for it.  With those on it can go most anywhere that the ground clearance will allow.

As far as 10 ply tires, they will cost you.  If you buy used, check the date http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=11&  .  In Europe (and there is a push to start this here), tires have an expiration date.  The age I've heard tossed around is 6 years.  Be your own judge, but if you find tires that were from the mid 90's, I'd reconsider since you are expecting them to hold a load.

pen


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 9, 2011)

We run all 10 ply tires in the oil field and have tried quite a few different ones.
For overall toughness and durability Toyo M55 cant be beat. I had 40K on a set of these, most of it being on dirt and gravel roads.
Over the years i have for the most part run the M55.
But not great in the mud and snow due to tread being close together. 

Tried the Toyo mud and snow line, they are hell for traction and slinging the mud, but wear out too quick for the high $$$.
Currently i have the BFG Duratrack tires and they have been really good. Tough and durable but also good mud/snow tire.

I ran Coopers for a while and they never lasted like the two mentioned. Shocking prices on any good 10 ply tire anymore.
I think the BFG's were $1200 - $1300 or so for 4.

A guy i work with has had good luck with the Hankook tires. A bit less $$$.
I drive a Ford F350 1ton and i think the tires are rated F load rating.
I am sure you know this but big mud tires have a lot of space between lugs and wear out much quicker.
That is where the Toyo M55 has them all beat for lasting.


----------



## salecker (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi
 The size or numbers you should be looking for is LT 235/85-16 LRE.
 Toyo's are great,they also make a wintertire that dosn't disaper in the summer.
 Watch out for tires made in China,they arn't worth the money you save,local wood hauler proved that to me.
 Your local junk yard is a good place to look for tires.
 Seeing your truck is a Ford,if you get some tire at the junk yard chances are you 'll get them with rims,ford has the bigest hub,so rims from a chev will not fit.
 Don't worry to much about age of tire,dosn't seem to effect them up north like down south,i have lots of trucks and trailers that have tires from last century on them,and regualaly get loaded to the max.If you leave the truck parked for long periods you can cover the tires with a piece of plywood leaned against the sunny side.
 Watch the newspaper,craigslist,yard sales,you can find good tires cheep.If you are looking at used that arn't on rims grab the tire at the bead and pull out to check for weather cheaking near bead.
 If the tires on it have lot's of tread,you could get away with them on the front,over inflated them by 10%.And don't haul heavy loads for thousands of miles.
 Good Luck with the new Work Truck
 Thomas


----------



## mayhem (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Toyo's but couldn't afford them when I needed new shoes for the Silverado.  Currently running Friestone transforce AT 10 ply tires in 265/75/16 size.  Very happy with them...good snow traction for plowing, they don't bulge and make me think I'm going to blow one out when I load the truck up with 3000#+ in the bed and they're quiet on the road too.

Check your local Craigslist section, open the Auto Parts heading and also just type in the tire size you're looking for in the search box...odds are in your favor you'll find something that'll fit...might even find a set already on 8 lug steel wheels that'll fit.  Don't get a set of wheels from a 2000 or newer F250/350 because right around there they changed the bolt pattern and they won't fit your hubs.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 9, 2011)

I run E rated 305/65/17 Pro Comp X-Treme All Terrain's. On my 03 F-150. (Over 3,000 lbs per tire) Great in the Mud, Road, and Rock. Rated over 40,000 miles. So they last a long time. My Wife's Jeep Grand runs Pro Comp All-Terrians (regular) 50,000 + mile's.. They are the same tire. Less aggressive and lasts a little longer. Also E rated over 3,000 lbs a piece. They are pricey. But any Good tire as mentioned before will run around $1,000 Give/Take. 

Also as salecker above said, 235/85/16's are what come on most 2WD F-250's. Narrower on the top than most. . But a 265/75/16 is the same hieght and wont throw your speedo off. The 1st number is the width of the tire in Millimeters (i.e.-235 is 235 Millimeters wide), the second number is the aspect ratio for your sidewall height. Which just means that it is a percentage of the 1st #. So the 235/75, is 75% of 235mm. That is your sidewall height (Just one side). The last number is your rim size.... Going to a Tire shop or a dealership will help you with the different sizes you can run. Some sizes cost more because there "Common" and everyone uses them... The 235's are gonna be cheaper, than say the 265's. But if your buying used its good to know what sizes you can run.

Just keep it in your load range that your looking for. I run E on a half-ton, costs more, but well worth it when your carrying a ton of pellets or Green wood in a "Half-ton" truck. You could stick with E's and get away with it. Although going to an F would give the assurance of knowing your tires can Handle the added weight. Especially if you use your 3/4 ton the way I use my 1/2 ton. The last 3 years has seen at least 10 ton in the bed (Also bring a trailer if getting multiple loads). Not the best pic, but you can see the tread pattern. Aggressive, but they last a long time. Still have about 50% tread after 25,000 and 4-5 yrs of use. Also a link to a tire size calculator 
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 9, 2011)

I own a single rear wheel (not a dually) F350 and just replaced my tires. They don't make "10-ply" tires anymore they make load range A-E, commonly plus F and G occasionally. You don't need to guess, you don't need a tire guy to tell you, just look in the door jamb at the sticker and it should say the tire size and rating right on it. You will be looking for a load range E (formerly 10-ply). My door sticker said LT 265/75R16 LRE and that's what I bought. I wanted an all terrain tire, not a highway tire and not a mud tire, for quietness and long lasting life while giving me decent off road ability.

I chose Cooper ATR tires and got all four for about 600$ installed. Truck tires are not cheap but you can choose to spend a whole lot if you want. The 16" size is currently the cheapest.


----------



## JustWood (Jun 9, 2011)

Too bad your not closer . I have a shop corner stacked with good used 16" I'd be happy to sell for $30 each. Watch yard  sales and auctions.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 9, 2011)

Lee, How far is "the pawpa" patch from 10520? I'd like to buy 4 of those tires from you for the old flatbed.

Mayhem, The Ford wheels changes in 1999. 1997 down 1967 8 lug wheels will work on the '90 F250.


----------



## Dune (Jun 10, 2011)

I was just looking at the tread depth on my Cooper E rated tires on my C-3500 single rear wheel one ton chevy. $150 each, have been wearing very well.


----------



## mywaynow (Jun 10, 2011)

I have had Firestone Transforce 10 ply tire too, but on my 2500 Silverado.  I carry 2000lb all the time in the bed.  Those tires had great snow/mud traction and drove well.  They were 150 give or take.  Would go with them again without hesitation.  Currently have 10 ply Pirellis on another 2500 Silverado.  Got them because of a good price.  They wander a bit though, on highways.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 10, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> Bought a 1990 F250 flatbed 2WD for hauling water and firewood.  Took it by my friendly tire-dealer to ask if the tires would take the loads I plan to carry with it, and was told no, these are P-tires--passenger-rated, that I need 10-ply tires.
> 
> ...



Your tire dealer is right - 10 ply


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 10, 2011)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Thanks, TM.  That was who I talked to, a shop I've been going to for years.  I forgot to ask for the numbers to look for.  I know they're 16" rims.   They quoted me a price of *$800 new*, $400 used--a little rich for my blood.  The truck and water tanks are going to have to haul a lot already to pay off what I've got invested in them, so I'm choking a bit on those numbers, esp. for a truck that's old enough to vote.
> 
> My son is disgusted with it--cannot believe that I bought a 2WD, but that's the way it is right now.  I'd like not to have to buy another set of tires and rims for this vehicle, so am also looking for advice on a tire I can run year round without too much ditch time.
> 
> I've already pitched a bunch of junk from the garage on the bed; when the propane bottle goes empty, I can take care of a refill easily.   Happy to have a functioning truck--just need to help it to pay for itself.



This is a good price, especially mounted.


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, all of you, for the input and ideas. 

I saw these on CL---what do you think? 
http://fairbanks.craigslist.org/pts/2477394620.html

Thanks--found the tire rating--how come they don't teach you this useful stuff in school?--it's as posted above, LT235/85/R16E's.  

Granted that the CL ones are studded, which means I still need to find something for summer, but at least I'd have rims and an easy switchout.  

I'm going to poke around behind my garage.  The PO left all kinds of goodies for me, some trash, some treasure.  Who knows?  Could get lucky.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 11, 2011)

90% tread with wheels... Sounds good to me.


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 11, 2011)

So I went looking, and found three tires back there.  One is a Toyo Open Country 265/75/17 and I might be able to CL it for a few bucks.  It's dated '06, been in my garage for the last three-and-a-half years, looks good.  The other two are Firestone Steeltex Radials LT265/75/R16's, one in really good shape, one that's been sitting where the sun could hit the rubber in one spot, and it looks a little mealy there.  

Found someone on CL who has three  Toyo Open Country tires, 265/75/R16s, so I've got a message off to them.  Might be rolling for not too much.  If they are LT tires, and I can pick up the winter tires as well, then I'm set for a long time.  

FWIW, I took my daughter outside today and showed her the sticker in the door, and said, "Let me show you something that they won't teach you in college . . . "


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 12, 2011)

I have good news.  Got calls from both CL tire sellers, the second (Toyo) while I was driving to the first caller (winter tires).

First place I just didn't have a good feeling--seemed like kind of a party house for young soldiers, but not a happy party kind of place.   I think he was a bit surprised when I told him the tires were 11 years old (thanks to the DOT number link), and also when I ran my hands over the sidewalls looking for bubbles.  I found two on the first tire, and about ten on the second, and stopped looking.  Told him before I bought, I'd want to have a tire shop take a look at them.  

Checked out the second place, and the tires were all I hoped for--Kevlar tires with about 40K miles left on the tread, sidewalls nice and firm, and the seller is a mechanic who offered to mount them this weekend for free.   Also told me with these I'm not going to need winter tires with these on my truck; he's been through about 4 sets of them, and "they've never let me down."   So between the two I found behind the garage, the three I bought from him for $80 (neither of us had change, and if he's mounting them, I'm not going to cheap out on $5),  and the good advice I got here, my truck will be rolling by the weekend.  At least that's the way it's looking right now.  

I keep saying it, but that's 'cause I keep meaning it:  thanks.  Really.


----------

